# Cheapest place to buy bulk orchid bark?



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm building a new enclosure for my tegu and I need a hell of a lot of substrate! Anybody know the best place to buy orchid bark in bulk bags?

All the best

Tom

*edit* Cheapest *edit* (damn iPhone)


----------



## KDB (Jan 13, 2010)

There's a place in pontefract but understandably the postage is pretty high! If you google it it comes up pretty high in listings


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

I got mine from here. PL Orchid Bark Coarse Bulk Substrate, 70 L on eBay (end time 27-Oct-10 23:54:06 BST)

Some folk use play bark in vivs- not something I've tried, but might be worth considering.


----------



## geckofez (May 17, 2011)

where is this place in pontefract because i live near pontefract

plz tell me


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

We do it £19.70 for 70litres

PL Orchid Bark Coarse 70L - Surrey Pet Supplies

PL Orchid Bark Fine 70L - Surrey Pet Supplies


----------



## catch and release (Jun 1, 2011)

petman99 said:


> We do it £19.70 for 70litres
> 
> PL Orchid Bark Coarse 70L - Surrey Pet Supplies
> 
> PL Orchid Bark Fine 70L - Surrey Pet Supplies


This is the cheapest i have found, if you get it of the Bay its more with the postage.

Kindest regards

catch and release


----------

